

Ask HN: Which one is better? - ferhat

Although I couldn't finish all assigned tasks with the deadline, I did some good job. Should I start presentation with completed or uncompleted tasks?
======
allwein
I'd definitely start with the completed tasks. Anything not completed I'd save
for the end and try to brush off as "putting the finishes touches on" or "need
to rethink some of the workflow" or something like that.

------
JonathanWCurd
Focus on the good. Focus on what went well. Focus on what got done. Right
before you end add a quick whats left and follow with a game plan to get it
done.

